# PES 2011 Ruckelt



## danomat (16. Oktober 2010)

mein problem:
pes 2011 ruckelt so heftig, das man präzises passspiel dribblings vergessen kann.  als wenn man online mit lags zu kämpfen hat
nur dass das bei mir auch im einzelspieler der fall ist.
ich hab schon sämtliche auflösungen durch. von 1024 bis 1900x1200. niedrig,mittel,hoch,  vsync an aus, framescipping an aus. alles ohne wirkung

hab dann noch was mit einem 60hz bug gelesen, ohne erfolg, hab mit rivatuner, nhancer alles eingestellt, monitor bleibt zwar bei allen auflösungen auf 60 hz, nur 1900x1200 bleibt er wieder auf 59 hz. was jedoch egal ist, da es keinerlei hilfe bei den rucklern bringt.

weiß nicht mehr weiter.  konami hab ich meine dxdiag info geschickt, jedoch warte ich schon seit 7 tagen auf eine antwort.

hab sidebar,av,fw,xfire alles schon ausgemacht, keine hilfe
mein system:
win 7 home 64bit
e8400 3ghz
ocz 8gb
asus p5q pro
gainward gtx 260 192a
treiber: nvidia den neuesten, danach nochmal den von win update empfohlenen, keine änderung
           hd realtek auch neuester
können usb anschlüsse sowas produzieren oder weiß jemand was das sein soll?

ich kann alle cod , battlefield,1,2 , bad company 2 1900x1200 mit fast hohen details flüssig spielen.  hatte auch noch nie solche ruckler

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2010)

Also, an der Leistung liegt es auf keinen Fall. Mögliche Gründe:

- neuere Board+Soundtreiber und windowsupdate nötig
- Firewall/Virenscanner stört
- irgendeine andere Anwendung stört, zB auch so was wie "Leistungsoptimierungssoftware" vom Boardhersteller
- übertaktet?


----------



## danomat (18. Oktober 2010)

boardtreiber die neuesten von der asus page
sound der neueste realtek hd
grafik der neueste, windoof is immer auf neuesten stand
bitdefender internet security, schon komplett aus nach neustart usw
optimierer wüsst ich nicht. (icq,xfire,netlimiter,steam,coretemp,fritzwlan,qfan von asus für lüftersteuerung) hab bis auf wlan und qfan aber schon alles ausgemacht)
nix übertaktet, EIST aus


----------



## MaDDoG1207 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe genau das selbe problem schon seit mehreren Monaten auch bei PES 2010 und jetzt bei PES 2011. Habe auch schon alles von A-Z probiert: Nvidia+Intel+Sound+Windows-Treiber aktualisiert, die 60Hz Geschichte, verschiedene Auflösungen und Grafikdetails, AV-Programm deaktiviert (was zuerst etwas geholfen hat und dann nicht mehr) usw...

Ich habe fast die selbe Hardware wie du:

win 7 prof 64bit
e8400 3ghz
ocz 4gb
Gigabyte EP45T (Was quasi identisch ist mit den Chipsätzen vom asus p5q pro - Intel P45)
Leadtek 9800GT neueste Nvidia-Teiber
Creative X-Fi PCIe 

Hab schon Kaspersky deaktiviert, auch mal den Sound deaktiviert, da die Creativetreiber auch nicht das Wahre sind. Meine Vermutung ist, dass bei Windoof im Hintergrund Prozesse laufen und diese in Verbindung mit den Treibern zu einem unserer Hardwarekomponenten in bestimmten Abständen aussetzen und diese heftigen Ruckler verursachen...Naja, vielleicht liege ich da auch falsch, zumindest habe ich das Problem immer noch und komme auch nicht weiter, weil mir die Ideen mittlerweile fehlen.

PES 2011 läuft bei mir in 1.02 Version mit dem PESedit-Patch 1.0 (05.12.2010, ziemlich frisch). Dieser könnte übrigens auch in unserem Fall in irgendeiner Form der Übeltäter sein, aber ohne den Patch spiele ich PES quasi gar nicht.

Hast du das Problem immer noch oder schon ne Lösung gefunden?

EDIT: Ach so, mit welchem Pad spielst du? Ich spiele mit dem PS2-Sony-Controller über nen USB-Adapter.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2010)

Kannst Du es mal testweise ohne das PS2-Pad spielen? also abstecken und mal ne partie per tastatur, ist ja egal, ob Du da dann gut spielst oder nicht    Vlt ist das ja der Grund?


----------



## MaDDoG1207 (19. Dezember 2010)

Am Pad lag es nicht. Ich habe nun alle erdenklichen Hintergrundanwendungen geschlossen, was auch nichts gebracht hat. Letztendlich bin ich auf die Idee gekommen die Internetverbindung zu kappen und siehe da, es lief fast optimal. Ich habe einen Noname-Wlan-Stick, die Treiber sind nicht Windows-zertifiziert...Naja, seit ca. 2,5 Jahren war das kein Problem aber vermutlich kommt W7 damit seit irgendeinem Update nicht mehr klar, denk ich zumindest...Muss mir mal demnächst nen neuen anschaffen und es mal testen. Ich habe generell auch bei HD-Filmen mit VLC zwischenzeitlich Mikroruckler, auch da hat es geholfen mit dem Trennen der Internetverbindung.


----------



## Ballack (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich hab leider ab heute auch ein "Ruckel-Problem" mit PES 2011. Ich konnte bis gestern noch problemlos spielen. Heute hab ich nun das Spiel mit der Version 1.03 gepatcht, das neue Datenpaket (Schuhe, Bälle usw.) 2.0 runtergeladen. Anschließend habe ich gleich meine Punkte für die klassischen Spielerpakete ausgegeben. Als ich dann versuchte zu spielen wurde ich schwer enttäuscht. Spielen ist nicht mehr möglich, da es mega ruckelt. Hat/te jemand das selbe Problem? liegt es an der Version, am Datenpaket, oder vielleicht an den neuen Spielern?
oder was ganz anderes? ich habe heut noch den DivX-Player installiert, kann der was damit zu tun haben.... eyeyey... jetzt hab ich urlaubsbeginn und wollte heut nacht etwas zocken...aber nein... fängt ja toll an. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2010)

Könnte auch am DiVXPaket liegen ^^  Ich selber hab es gestern mit nem neuen Patch noch problemlos gespielt.


----------



## AdeE (26. Dezember 2010)

Tag,

seit dem neusten Patch ruckelt es bei mir auch wie Sau 
Ist aber eigentlich kein richtiges ruckeln, meißtens ziehen die Spieler und die -namen komisch nach bzw. sind doppelt und dreifach hintereinander zu sehen. 
Hätte ich nicht online spielen wollen (was übrigens nicht geht?), hätte ich den Patch gar nicht runtergeladen und installiert ... davor (mit v1.00) lief es perfekt.

Mal gucken ob Onkel Google irgendwas brauchbares ausspuckt.


----------

